# المنتديات الأدبية > منتدى الشعر والنثر >  >  الوداع حبيبي الوداع والى الابد ..

## توأم الفرح

سوف أرحل 
نعم ... أنا راحل
لكن .. أتمنى أن تعرف 
بأن الحياة 
لن تتوقف عند هذا المنعطف 

فربما يأتي الغد
الذي أولد فيه من جديد 
نعم ربما يأتي الآن 
أو بعد دقائق أو ساعات 
أو ربما بعد سنوات 
أو ربما لن يأتي أبـــــداً 

حبيبي 
قد تتعجب وأنا أنطق هذه العبارة
(( حبيبي ))


لكنني لا أنطقها من أجلك 
كلا 
فأنا أعزي بها روحي 
في ذلك الزمن 
الذي إنصهر وذاب
داخل شرايين الخيانة 
التي نثرتها أحلامك الوهمية 
في سماء حبنا الطاهر


حبيبي 
لماذا...أصبحت أجهل هوية نفسي 
لماذا...أصبحت أبحث عن نفسي
بين طرقات هذا الخوف وذلك الصمت 
حتى متى 
وأنا أركض بين يديك 
كلعبة بين أحضان الموج 
ترمي بها الأمواج إلى الشاطئ تارة
وتارة إلى أعماق البحر 


حبيبي 
قـف قليلاً
تأمل مدى قساوة قلبك الذي لم يرحم 
من حمل لك كل الحب 
وكل الوفاء وكل الإخلاص 

قد أكون مجنون بالسؤال عنك 
أو بالبحث عن غبار خطواتك الشائكة

ولكن ومن الآن 
فأنت لا تعني لقلبي شيء
فقد أطلقت عليك عبارات 
الوداع الأخيرة


إذهب
فالليل الذي سوف أحتسي آهاته
لن يكون طويلاً
وإن طال سوف أتعوًد عليه 
سوف أعتاد حتى على الدموع 
التي سوف تحرق أهداب قلبي

ربما يأتي يوم وتعود
فلن تجد قلبي 
الذي كان يحمل ذلك الإنسان بين أحضانه 
لأن ذلك القلب
سوف يكون أشلاء 
تطايرت عبر أدراج هذه الحياة القاسية


والآن حبيبي
لن أنتظر كثيراً 
سوف أترك للأيام 
حرية التكيف مع روحي الراحلة

الودااااااااااااااااااع

تحياتي ..
توووووووووووووووووووووم

----------


## الشبح

مرحباااا أختي توأم الفرح

رائع رائع رائع كلمات في منتهى الروعه والجمال نثرتيهاا على هذه المشااركه الله يعطيكي الف الف عافيه

وننتظر المزيد المزيد 


تحيااااتي وامتنااني وسلامي لكي
الشبح

----------


## توأم الفرح

أخي الغالي الشبح ..

أحب أشكرك من كل قلبي على الحضووووور الرائع ...

وأعتذر فهذه أخر كتاباتي عزيزي ..

تحياتي وامنياتي
اختك .. توووووووم

----------


## أمير العاشقين

*[align=center]أخيتي توأم الفرح بصراحه قلم لا أحسدكي عليه 

فلقد اعجبتني كلماتك لدرجة انني قراتها أكثر من مره 

فكلماتكي جميله للغايه ولا أستطيع ان اشكركي على هذه الكلمات الجميله 

دمتي أخيه ودام قلمكي الذهبي أخيتي الغاليه 

وبصراحة لدي هذه الكلمات أحب ان أضيفها في كلاماتكي الجميله 

أسمحي لي أخيه بأضافتها 

___________________________________

عرفت أن أجمل إحساس الشقا عنوان ما فيني

عرفت إني بلا فرحة بلا ذكـــرى بــــلا عــنــوان

عرفت أن الوهم دربي ولا به من يواســـيني

عرفت أن الوفاء دمعة حزينة كــلــها وجــــــــدان

عرفت أن الهموم أرحم وأصدق من يواسـيني

عرفت أن الأنتظار صعب عرفت أن الوعد خوان

عرفت أني معك لا بغيت أنســــــاك تغريني

عرفت أن الألم حالة غريبة تشـــبه البركـــــــــان

عرفت أنك مثل حلمي هويته لجل يشـــــــفيني

عرفت أن اللقاء ســـــــــراب يناظر العطـــــشان

عرفت أن الوداع آخر حدث بين المحبــــــيني

عرفت أساير الواقع وأســامر بالـوهـم خــــــلان

من أول ما بدأ نزفي يترجم لي غربة سنيني


تحياتي لك أخيتي الغاليه 
أمير العاشقين[/align]*

----------


## توأم الفرح

أخي أمير ..

انه من دواعي سروري اعجابك بأبجدياتي ..

والاضافة التي أضفتها ..

شاكرة لك تواجدك في صفحتي ..

أختك .. توووووم

----------


## My tears

الوداع .. ما أقسى هذه الكمله ..

عندها تشعر بخروج الروح من الجسد .. 

وما أقسى تلك الدمعه ..

الذي أحرقة حنجرة هذا الزمن الضعيف .. 


ما أروع أبداع قلمك أختي الكريمه .. توأم الفرح .. 

تملكِ حساً رائعاً .. يجعل القارئ ينقاد خلف حروفك .. ليضيف على روائع كلماتك .. 

دمتِ بحفظ الباري .. وبالتوفيق ..

ننتظر جديد قلمك .. 


مع خالص تحياتي .. أختكم .. My tears ..

----------


## دمــ قلب ــعة

حروف تتلألأ .. ومشاعر ترجمها قلمك ..

فخطتها يداك على صفحات مظلمه فأضائتها...

لتعانق الابداع ..

وترحل بمن يقرأها الى عالم ..

آخر...

ولكن لما نبرات الحزن هذه‍‍‍‍؟؟‍‍‍‍..


ّّّ~~توأم الفرح~~

لك الشكر لهذا البوح الرائع ..


دمت موفقاَ...


تحياتي ..

----------


## سراب الليل

بسم الله اللرحمن الرحيم
اول مشكوره اختي على ابداعش
وتاني انا اهنيش على القلم ولابدع وعلى الكلمات التي في منتهى الروعه 
 ومشكوره مره تاني على  ابداع قمش 

ونتمني لكي التوفيق والنجاح
وننطضر الجديد

اخوش في الله


 سراب

----------


## ملك العشاق

طـالبــك يابحــر إذا شفتــه تقوله

قـلـه حبـيـبـك تــايه بين المـواني

قـلــه في بعــده وأنا عـايش بذله

مـن فـراقـه بالحــزن الله بــلاني

قـلــه إنــي يابحــر مهـموم قـلـه

في بعـادة أحس إن الموت جاني 


توأم


رائــــــــــــــعة انتي 

كلمات في منتهى الروعه 

والابداع تدخل على القلب 

بدون استأذن وترتاح لها الأذن

بكل سلاسة وسهوله وانسيابية 

سلامي لقلمك الرائـــع

تحياتي لك

 وننتظر جديدك بفارغ الصبر

----------

